# Neve em Braga - datas



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2009 às 02:16)

Alguém consegue confirmar estas datas:

1944 - 24 e 28 Fev.
1945 - 9 de Jan.
1946 - 19 e 24 Jan.
1947 - 30 de Jan.
1950 - 15 de Abr. - 5 , 9 , 27 , 29 e 30 de Dez.
1951 - 24 de Jan. - 5 e 10 de Fev.
1954 - 26 de Jan. - 7 de Fev.
1955 - 26 Fev.
1956 - 22 de Fev.
1958 - 12 de Abr.
1960 - 11 de Jan. - 9 e 10 de Fev.
1963 - 3 e 4 de Fev.
1967 - 10 de Jan.
1970 - 27 e 30 Dez.
1971 - 3 e 31 Jan.
1977 - 11 Jan.
1983 - 11 e 15 Fev.
1987 - 14 e 15 Jan.
1994 - 4 de Fev.
2009 - 9 de Jan.


----------



## Fil (12 Jan 2009 às 21:02)

Esses dados foram obtidos pelo GranNevada directamente ao observador da estação meteorológica de Braga. Podes ver neste tópico.


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jan 2009 às 21:25)

Obrigado. Vi alguém postar essa info noutro fórum, só queria confirmar com vocês


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

2009 - 9 de Jan - esta tá confirmadissima


----------



## martinus (12 Jan 2009 às 21:40)

Um pouco inesperado, mas...
Podem acrescentar à lista o dia 29 de Março de 1793.

"Memórias Particulares de José Inácio Peixoto (...)
Do anno de 1793. Quanto a Braga e seu Arcebispo. (...)

No dia 29 de Março toda a cidade foi coberta de neve, em 6.a feira da paixão."

http://www.adb.pt/Default.aspx?tabid=8&pageid=27&lang=pt-PT
http://www2.adb.uminho.pt/NOVOInacio/index.htm


----------

